# Word for the day  comity



## Josiah (Jan 27, 2015)

[h=1]comity[/h]Syllabification: com·i·tyPronunciation: /ˈkämədē   
/
[h=2]Definition of _comity_ in English:[/h][h=3]NOUN (plural comities)[/h]1Courtesy and considerate behavior toward others.EXAMPLE SENTENCES



2An association of nations for their mutual benefit.EXAMPLE SENTENCES


2.1(also *comity of nations*) The mutual recognition by nations of the laws and customs of others.EXAMPLE SENTENCE


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 27, 2015)

That is a nice word; mixture of comfort and....empathy?


----------



## Josiah (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree. It's not in my active vocabulary (which at my age is shrinking with alarming regularity) but I was composing a comment for another thread this morning and a shadow of this word crossed my mind because it meant exactly what I wanted to say. I still didn't have access to it so I left the comment unfinished and made breakfast then low and behold it was there. I hope it will still be there next week.


----------

